# Tiller tuning



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

buckshot087 said:


> I posted this over in the bow tuning section, but I want to post it here also and add a few things to it. I adjusted my tiller in order to raise my nocking point a little, rather than have to move the loop and peep up (because I couldn't go any lower with my rest or the vanes would hit the shelf. Guess that was my stupidity for setting it up that way.) Anyways, my question is what does the tiller change? I was thinking it just changed the nock point and how much you are pulling on the top limb vs. bottom. But, when I read about tiller tuning, they say always move your nocking point back after every adjustment. So, what actually is it doing? Would moving your nocking point up and down have the same effect?
> 
> Also, what are the cons to having your tiller not at zero? How much does it effect the cam timing, sync, valley, etc...?
> 
> *As far as holding goes, I tend to drop/freeze low on the target. I guess its more of a freeze. Would moving my nocking point up or changing the tiller help this? Or is it a form of target panic?*





Target panic, absolutely, no doubt about it.
I *wish* you could fix it just by a tiller or nocking point adjustment!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Tiller tuning is a micro adjustment to DL, cam timing and riser angle. Modern bows are made to be shot with zero tiller and this is always a good place to start. However, it can often help adjust the bow to fit you a tiny bit better. 

In my experience, it's not of value until an archer is shooting consistently. It definitely won't help with freezing below the target. You need to get that corrected before worrying about equipment.

Don't get me wrong, I love tinkering and fine tuning my equipment and I'm OC about my arrows. But beyond a basic tune, it won't help most archers shoot significantly better. Don't stop tuning, it's fun. Just don't expect it to cure target panic and other form related malfunctions.

Allen


----------



## Flinger69 (Feb 8, 2012)

Reguardless of what those other have said, YES tiller tuening can have benificial side effects.
I have expiermented with tiller and can make a bow more forgiving, can make a set up NOT FREEZE low, or high w.e the situation is, so Yes Tiller is a HUGE tuening tool!

Carl


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, I know that changing tiller won't automatically cure me of freezing low, I need aiming practice for that. But I was also looking for a way to help hold steadier. I've played with tiller some and it seems to help right much. Ive also been fine tuning my draw length and stabilizer weights/angles. I love tinkering with my bow. I'm super funny about everything. I group good and shoot good now, but the way I see it is it could always get better.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I feel the compound is a closed system so tiller tuning will have minimum affects. I tune my bow to launch an arrow as perfectly straight as possible. The rest is me. As far as helping you from freezing low, I think not. But there is a way to find out what it is.

Take your finger or thumb off the trigger...........if you can hold dead in the spot, then you have a level of TP.


----------



## awal767 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ttt



buckshot087 said:


> I Anyways, my question is what does the tiller change? I was thinking it just changed the nock point and how much you are pulling on the top limb vs. bottom. But, when I read about tiller tuning, they say always move your nocking point back after every adjustment. So, what actually is it doing? Would moving your nocking point up and down have the same effect?
> 
> Also, what are the cons to having your tiller not at zero? How much does it effect the cam timing, sync, valley, etc...?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

awal767 said:


> Also, what are the cons to having your tiller not at zero? How much does it effect the cam timing, sync, valley, etc...?


Modern bows are designed to be shot with zero tiller and modern limbs are much better matched than in the past. So as far as getting better bow balance, tiller tuning is no longer necessary. However, tiller tuning can slightly improve the bow's fit to the archer. It can slightly change grip angle, draw length and cam timing. If you have your bow set up to near perfection, tiller tuning can bring you a little closer. Most archers are not good enough to realize significant benefits from it. But that is certainly no reason not to try it.

It is definitely not a cure for TP, holding low or any other form problem.

One of the traps that we occasionally fall into is spending time on equipment that is better spent on working on form. I know I've caught myself doing it. I enjoy working on the equipment, but it's not going to improve our groups as much improving form.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Shootin Str8 (May 22, 2002)

aread said:


> One of the traps that we occasionally fall into is spending time on equipment that is better spent on working on form. I know I've caught myself doing it. I enjoy working on the equipment, but it's not going to improve our groups as much improving form.


Interesting topic. I agree with Allen. I also agree that tiller tuning can fine tune a bow to the shooter. I recently bought a Moneymaker and that bow, in my hands, was terrible at zero tiller. I took a half turn out of the bottom tiller and the bow completely changed. When tuning for FITA's I would spend a lot of time tiller tuning to tighten groups and it was very effective. 

If you are truly freezing low, target panic, blind bale shooting will be a better use of your time then tuning your bow, just like Allen said above. However, if you feel like your bow is fighting you to hold up on the center, take a half turn out of your bottom tiller and see if it makes a difference. Mark your limb bolts before you do anything so you can always return to your original tune. 

Remember, flinging arrows is suppose to be fun. Don't fear a bad result and the arrow will find the middle. 

Shootin Str8


----------

